# Freddie Mac



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Got a call from a local Realtor yesterday to bid on two properties. Was asked to bid repairs and cleaning them up. Think I may be getting my foot in the door. Anyone doing broker direct work ,do you just bid off guild lines or do you charge less.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

we did the full rate that we would charge for private party work. factor in any payment delays if any. normally the realtors pay when the job is completed.

good luck and congrats


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you know if a National is bidding these properties as well? If so, I wouldn't bid off an allowable. Like Wannabe said, bid it how you would any private party job. Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Got a call from a local Realtor yesterday to bid on two properties. Was asked to bid repairs and cleaning them up. Think I may be getting my foot in the door. Anyone doing broker direct work ,do you just bid off guild lines or do you charge less.


 I have gotten in with a realtor who does PAs , Wells work and it has been great. I trashout and yard service the property, other contractors do the rehab. He has a allowable that if it is below this allowable threshold he does not have to get another bid. WOW imagine where my bids ALWAYS come in at ?? 5$ less than threshold. Unless it is a MASSIVE Trashout I can make bank and move on down the roar to my 9-5 job


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Got a call from a local Realtor yesterday to bid on two properties. Was asked to bid repairs and cleaning them up. Think I may be getting my foot in the door. Anyone doing broker direct work ,do you just bid off guild lines or do you charge less.


X3- Yes, you bid your prices. Flush any national speak from your mind.


----------



## Wpb REO (Oct 23, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> Got a call from a local Realtor yesterday to bid on two properties. Was asked to bid repairs and cleaning them up. Think I may be getting my foot in the door. Anyone doing broker direct work ,do you just bid off guild lines or do you charge less.


I have hooked up with 2 realtors...Freddie Mac....and all is good...they accept bids and pay on time...


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

I have been trying to hook up with the Freddie Brokers up here but still no dice .Been trying for 6 months and yet still nothing. I am doing the presale on them but cant find the right contact.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Just about everything we do now is direct. Brokers have a little more freedom in my area as a direct result of the absolute hack work they had been seeing.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

It has been my experience that direct work for brokers pays at least 2 -3 times more than anything the nationals pay. And they want fewer pictures than the nationals too. 

It can take longer to get paid. 

Example: To do what Cyprexx pays $365 for I get over $900 direct from a broker.


----------

